# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Container Ships (Oceangoing Container Ships)

## nfotis

Καλημέρα,

επειδή δεν έχω εντοπίσει ειδική συζήτηση για τα 'box ships', μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να ξεκινήσουμε από εδώ;

Ν.Φ.

----------


## mastropanagos

Ωραιο θεματακι και μας ελειπε ενα θεμα για τα container....Μπορουμε να δουμε και μερικες φωτο απο container ships στη gallery....

----------


## nfotis

Γενική ερώτηση: Ίσως ελαφρά εκτός θέματος, αλλά τα κοντεϊνεράδικα που λειτουργούν σε μικρές αποστάσεις (π.χ. Πειραιάς-Θεσσαλονίκη) λέγονται κι αυτά 'ποντοπόρα';

Η ξένη ορολογία που έχω δει είναι 'shortsea shipping'.
Η λέξη 'Ακτοπλοϊα' δε μου κάθεται και πολύ καλά για κοντεϊνεράδικα.

Είχα γράψει ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα στον 'Εφοπλιστή' πριν 2.5 χρόνια περίπου, και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα από τότε...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## nfotis

(χμ, κανείς δεν ξέρει σε τι αντιστοιχεί στην Ελληνική ορολογία το short sea shipping; ενιγουέι...)

Μια πολύ καλή αφετηρία για διάβασμα είναι το λήμμα στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια Wikipedia για 'containerization':

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Containerization

O σημερονός πρωταθλητής στα containerships είναι (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το Emma Maersk, μήκους στην ίσαλο γραμμή 397 μέτρα, και χωρητικότητας 14.000+ TEUs (αλλά στη πράξη, λόγω βάρους, γύρω στις 11.000 μπαίνουν):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emma_M%C3%A6rsk

Με ένα κινητήρα ντίζελ W&#228;rtsil&#228;-Sulzer 14RTFLEX96-C βάρους 2.300 τόννων(!) και ισχύ 114.000+ ίππων (το τέρας αμάν!)

Καλή ανάγνωση,
Ν.Φ.

----------


## Natsios

Με ραγδαίο και άνευ προηγουμένου ρυθμό παροπλίζονται τα containers, καθώς μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα από 303 και 800.000 teu, έφθασαν τα 400, σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία στοιχεία της AXS Liner. 

Το ποσοστό των παροπλισμένων αναλογεί στο 8,8% της παγκόσμιας χωρητικότητας. 

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι πως αρχίζουν να παροπλίζονται και σύγχρονα πλοία για τα οποία έχουν δαπανηθεί εκατομμύρια δολάρια.

Οι αναλυτές φοβούνται πως ο κλάδος βρίσκεται στην χειρότερη θέση όλων των εποχών, καθώς με την ανάκαμψη του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου, η επανενεργοποίηση των παροπλισμένων θα συμπέσει με την είσοδο εκατοντάδων νεοτεύκτων. 

Για να υπάρχει ισοστάθμιση μεταξύ προσφοράς και ζήτησης, θα πρέπει οι παγκόσμιες μεταφορές με containers να αυξάνονται με ρυθμό 15% ετησίως μέχρι το 2013, σημειώνουν. 


Σύμφωνα με την Barry Roglinao, ως το 2012 είναι προγραμματισμένα να παραδοθούν 1.193 νεότευκτα ωστόσο υπό της παρούσες συνθήκες πολλά θα ακυρωθούν ή θα μετατεθούν. Πάλι όμως δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα. 


Πηγή: The Seanation

----------


## nfotis

> Με ραγδαίο και άνευ προηγουμένου ρυθμό παροπλίζονται τα *containers*, καθώς μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα από 303 και 800.000 teu, έφθασαν τα 400, σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία στοιχεία της AXS Liner.


Μάλλον εννοείς τα containerships;

Ενιγουέι, πάντα υπάρχει το θέμα του 'timing' στις αγορές, και όσοι μπήκαν καθυστερημένα στις παραγγελίες για νεότευκτα θα συμπιέσουν τα ναύλα για όσους ήταν ήδη μέσα στο παιχνίδι.

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα υπάρξουν μαζικές ακυρώσεις ναυπηγήσεων (νομίζω ότι ήδη έχουν αρχίσει), ενώ ορισμένες εταιρείες απλά έχουν 'δέσει' τα πλοία τους (το προτιμούν από το να τα δουλεύουν με ζημιά), αναμένοντας καλύτερα ναύλα.

Η 'αγορά' πάντα έχει μια υστέρηση ως προς τη πραγματικότητα, και θα υπάρξει μια (μάλλον επώδυνη) περίοδος προσαρμογής.
Ίσως οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν προς τη στεριά για αύξηση των εσόδων από τα containers...

Εδώ είναι και μια καλή καταχώρηση ειδικά για τα containerships:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Containership

Κι εδώ μια ανάλυση της χωρητικότητας του Emma Maersk:
http://www1.axsliner.com/WWW/researc...a_estimate.pdf

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε, θέλει εξεζητημένα προγράμματα για τη διαχείριση τόσων χιλιάδων containers σε ένα πλοίο και το πλάνο φορτοεκφόρτωσης.

N.F.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μάλλον εννοείς τα containerships;
> 
> Ενιγουέι, πάντα υπάρχει το θέμα του 'timing' στις αγορές, και όσοι μπήκαν καθυστερημένα στις παραγγελίες για νεότευκτα θα συμπιέσουν τα ναύλα για όσους ήταν ήδη μέσα στο παιχνίδι.
> 
> Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα υπάρξουν μαζικές ακυρώσεις ναυπηγήσεων (νομίζω ότι ήδη έχουν αρχίσει), ενώ ορισμένες εταιρείες απλά έχουν 'δέσει' τα πλοία τους (το προτιμούν από το να τα δουλεύουν με ζημιά), αναμένοντας καλύτερα ναύλα.
> 
> Η 'αγορά' πάντα έχει μια υστέρηση ως προς τη πραγματικότητα, και θα υπάρξει μια (μάλλον επώδυνη) περίοδος προσαρμογής.
> Ίσως οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν προς τη στεριά για αύξηση των εσόδων από τα containers...
> 
> ...


Οταν λεμε containers εννοουμε τα containerships στην ουσια,κλασσικοι ελληνες... :Very Happy: 
Μιας και ανεφερες το Emma Maersk θα ηθελες να το δεις να καιγεται???
Υπαρχει βιντεο εδω....

----------


## nfotis

> Μιας και ανεφερες το Emma Maersk θα ηθελες να το δεις να καιγεται???
> Υπαρχει βιντεο εδω....


Brrrr....!  :Surprised:  :shock:

Το έγραφε και στο Wikipedia ότι είχε άσχημη πυρκαγιά κατά τη ναυπήγηση (κατά τη διάρκεια συγκολλήσεων).

Βλέποντας το βίντεο, σε τέτοια μεγέθη πλοίων είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να επέμβει τυπική πυροσβεστική (δεν φτάνανε τα νερά, από ότι είδα, στο κατάλληλο ύψος)

Ν.Φ.

----------


## nfotis

To 2006 είχαμε την 50ή επέτειο των containerships.

Ενα αρθράκι μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ:
http://www.nzshipmarine.com/news/detail.aspx?id=41

Ένα άλλο εδώ:

http://onlinepubs.trb.org/onlinepubs...revolution.pdf

άλλη μια ιστορική αναδρομή

Ο άνθρωπος που προώθησε τα containerships περισσότερο από κάθε άλλον ήταν ένας φορτηγατζής: o Malcolm McLean , που δημιούργησε τη διάσημη Sea-Land Corporation (σήμερα μέρος της Maersk).

Το πρώτο βήμα στα ειδικευμένα containerships ήταν το SS Ideal-X:



Επρόκειτο για μετατροπή από ένα πετρελαιοφόρο του 2ου Π.Π. (T-2), που σήκωνε 58 κιβώτια των 35 ποδιών στο κατάστρωμα.

Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το 'Gateway City', που είχε φτιαχτεί από την αρχή για μεταφορά containers, με διάταξη 'cellular' για τοποθέτηση των container στο αμπάρι - παρά το μικρότερο μήκος, το πλοίο χωρούσε 226 κιβώτια, και οι γερανοί του επέτρεπαν τη λειτουργία σε κάθε είδους λιμάνι (αν και 'έτρωγαν' χώρο από το πλοίο και αύξαναν το κόστος κατασκευής).



Μία δεκαετία μετά (τέλη δεκαετίας του 1960) η εταιρεία Sea-Land Corporation έκανε ένα τολμηρό βήμα, φτιάχνοντας ΤΟ εμπορικό πλοίο, που σκόρπισε 'σοκ και δέος' στη ναυτιλία.

Το εκπληκτικό SL-7 ήταν το ταχύτερο εμπορικό πλοίο για δεκαετίες, με 33 κόμβους(!)  προωθούμενο από ατμοστρόβιλους, όταν τα τυπικά εμπορικά πλοία με το ζόρι έφταναν τους 20.
Η κοψιά τους ήταν ενός καταδρομικού, και είχαν ισχύ 110.000 ίππων (με την ανάλογη κατανάλωση βέβαια)

http://www.scalecraft.com/ProductImages/ships/Container%20Ship.jpg   (γμτ, δε με αφήνει να βάλω inline όλες τις φωτό)

Μάλιστα, σε δοκιμές με την όπισθεν προσπερνούσε άλλα εμπορικά πλοία(!) που πήγαιναν πρόσω, και οι πλοίαρχοί τους μένανε άλαλοι (φυσικά, οι ασύρματοι έπαιρναν φωτιά μετά... :-) ).

Ο τετραπλασιασμός της τιμής του πετρελαίου στη πρώτη πετρελαϊκή κρίση του 1973 έκανε τα πλοία αυτά ασύμφορα, και τελικά τα αγόρασε το πολεμικό ναυτικό των ΗΠΑ ως πλοία γρήγορου ανεφοδιασμού (κλάση Algol):

http://www.history.navy.mil/danfs/photos/algol-ii.jpg

http://www.globalsecurity.org/milita...p/takr-287.htm

Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970, ο McLean δοκίμασε την αντίθετη πορεία: τεράστια πλοία μεγάλης χωρητικότητας και μικρού κόστους.
Τα 'Jumbo Econships' ήταν οικονομικά μεν, αλλά η ταχύτητά τους (μόλις 16 κόμβοι) τα έφερνε σε μειονεκτική θέση απέναντι σε εταιρείες σαν την Evergreen, που είχαν ταχύτερα πλοία.

Αυτές οι δύο αστοχίες πρέπει να μας θυμίζουν ότι η 'ελεύθερη αγορά' δεν είναι τέλεια ή αλάθητη.

Πάντα θα γίνονται στραβές κινήσεις, και 'οι προηγούμενες αποδόσεις δεν εγγυώνται τις μελλοντικές' που λένε και τα ψιλά γράμματα ;-) 

Ν.Φ.

----------


## fotini86

Μιας που τέθηκε εδώ το θέμα του sea short shipping θα αναφέρω επιγραμματικά δύο κουβέντες. Γενικότερα ο ορισμός sea short shipping άρχισε να γίνεται εντονότερος τα τελευταία 5 - 6 χρόνια γιατί αποσκοπεί κάπου. 
Ο λόγος γίνεται γιατί οι χώρες της Ε.Ε προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να συμβάλλουν στον περιορισμό της μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος και δεύτερον στην αποσυμφόρηση των μεγάλων οδικών δικτύων της Ε. Ε. Για τον λόγο αυτό εισήγαγαν αυτόν τον όρο. 

Τώρα πως δουλεύει αυτό; Απλά με την ναυτιλία μικρών αποστάσεων μπορούν να μεταφέρονται περισσότερα φορτία - container με ένα πλοίο από ότι με μία πλειάδα φορτηγών.

----------


## Eng

Και απο το δικο μας μωρο το Hellas σε εναν παππου 27 χρονων.. Βλεπετε καποια σχεση μεταξυ τους???

Φωτογραφία03250.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Και απο το δικο μας μωρο το Hellas σε εναν παππου 27 χρονων.. Βλεπετε καποια σχεση μεταξυ τους???
> 
> Φωτογραφία03250.jpg


φιλε Eng εννοειται οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια σχεση...το μονο που βλεπω ειναι ενα ενα Ελληνικο πλοιο παραδιπλα!! :Very Happy:  TOP SHIPS...

----------


## Leo

> φιλε Eng εννοειται οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια σχεση...το μονο που βλεπω ειναι ενα ενα Ελληνικο πλοιο παραδιπλα!! TOP SHIPS...


Κρύβε λόγια Bulkerman...  :Wink: .
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσωγια τα containers είναι ότι κενά φορτίου είναι τόσο άσχημα που δεν βλέπονται. Αντίθετα με φορτίο είναι πανέμορφα, επιβλητικά και εντυπωσιακά, αφού και τα περισσότερα είναι ταχύτητατα και σε αφήνουν πίσω "καραβοφαναρο" μετ 13/14 μιλακια πουθ πανε όλοι οι άλλοι. Τα δε μεγάλα θεριά, νησιά ολόκληρα, αν τα δείτε να περνούν στις λεκάνες του Παναμά θα χαζέψετε να βλέπετε μια στοίβα containers να προχωρούν νοχελικά πάνω ένα ντόκο.

----------


## Eng

Διαταξη αμπαριων σε υπο επισκευη Container..
Ο χαμος...

DSC02407.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Διαταξη αμπαριων σε υπο επισκευη Container..
> Ο χαμος...
> 
> DSC02407.JPG


Γεια σου ρε Γιωργο με το αστείρευστο υλικό σου. Μας έχεις μεταφέρει ολους εκει στη Κίνα, παρεϊτσα σου. Να κάνουμε ένα σχόλιο στη φωτογραφία σου για τα αμπάρια των containers τα οποία, όπως φαίνεται, είναι fully cellular ειναι δηλαδή κατασκευασμένα έτσι ωστε να έχουν οδηγούς (cell guides) για να στοιβάζονται τα containers συρταρωτά χωρις να υπάρχει ανάγκη ασφάλισης (securing) του φορτίου.

----------


## Eng

> Γεια σου ρε Γιωργο με το αστείρευστο υλικό σου. Μας έχεις μεταφέρει ολους εκει στη Κίνα, παρεϊτσα σου.


Καλημερα Ιγναντιε, δεν ξερεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο για μενα.. εστω και απο τοσο μακρια, να σας εχω εδω μαζι μου!!

Οσο τωρα για το Container εχει 3 ηλεκ/νες Daihatsu 9cyl. * 2500hp. Η μια ειναι για να αντεχει τα φορτια της ψυκτικης για τα container / ψυγεια, η άλλη για το Bow Truster και αλλη μια για τα συνολικα φορτια καταναλωσης του βαποριου (κομπρεσερ, air con. κλπ).

----------


## helatros68

Αλλη μια ενοτητα που χρειαζεται να κινηθει λιγο περισσοτερο. Διαφορα containerships στην περιοχη του Πειραια:
-MSC Accra μολις εχει αγκυροβολησει στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 18.10.2009
-Το Santa Celina κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 18.10.2009 πηγαινωντας να παραλαβει πιλοτο.
-Το Hanna και το Liguria στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 19.9.2009


msc accra.jpg

santa celina 18.10.jpg

hanna.jpg

liguria 19.9.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Thetis κατασκευης 2009 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.11.2009. Και στη συνεχεια τα επακολουθα της κρισης. Τα Sea Land Developer,1980, και Sea land Integrity ,1984, παροπλισμενα στην Ελευσινα (26.11.2009)


thetis 23.11.09.jpg

cont2 26.11.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Δυο πλοια της Hanjin κατα την αφιξη τους στον Πειραια. Το Hanjin Shenzhen κατασκευης 2008 στις 21.11.09 και το  Hanjin Xiamen κατασκευης 2007 στις 28.11.09.


hanjin shenzhen 21.11.09.jpg

hanjin xiamen 28.11.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Δυο containerships στην ευρυτερη περιοχη του Πειραια.Το Hanjin Athens ,κατασκευης 2000,στον Σαρωνικο στις 12.12.2009 και το Achiever του 1992 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 13.12.2009.


hanjin athens 12.12.09.jpg

achiever 13.12.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Δυο πλοια της ΜSC στο Ικονιο στις 14.12.2009. Το MSC ASYA κατασκευης 2008 και το  MSC RITA του 2005


msc vessels 14.12.09.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Ηarmony κατασκευής 1994 έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009.
PA189079.JPG*

----------


## nkr

Φανταστικες φωτο παιδια!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι βλέπουμε τπ μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λυθέι στη φόρτωση του βαποριού. Τη σωστή στοιβασία των κουτιών ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η ευστάθεια αλλά και η ορατότητα. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει ναγίνεται πιο δύσκολο όταν πρέπει να ξεφορτώσουν σε ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Μaersk Denpasar κατασκευής 2008 στο Γιβραλτάρ τον Ιανουάριο του 2009..* 
DSC01016.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το Northern Javelin,κατασκευης 2009,στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.1.2010.

northern javelin 23.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπήρχε ένα πολύ ενημερωτικό άρθρο στους New York Times πρίν από δέκα μέρες (μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε εδώ) από το άρθρο προκύπτει ότι η κρίση οφέιλεται στη μείωση της ζήτησης για προϊόντα από τις αγορές της δύσης όγω της οικονομικής κρίσης. Την παρομοιάζει με την κρίη της αρχής της δεκαετίας του 1980 (αν και η αγορά των κοντέινερ αν δεν ευνοήθηκε τουλάχιστον δεν επηρεάστηκε τόσο από εκείνη την κρίση) Το περίεργο είναι ότι σύμφωνα με το άρθρο η αγορά των μπαλκ κάριερ και των γκαζάδικων δείχνει να ανακάμπτει άρα κατασκευάζονται προϊόντα με τις πρώτες ύλες που με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να φτάσουν στις αγορές άρα δεν συμερίζομαι τόσο την απαισιοδοξία του άρθρου, βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα έρθει  ανάκαμψη.

----------


## helatros68

Το Erkut A,κατασκευης 1985,κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 28.1.2010.

erkut a 28.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι νομίζω ένα τυπικό δείγμα πλοία της ναυτιλίας μικρών αποστάσεων όπως συζητήσαμε παλιότερα:



> Μιας που τέθηκε εδώ το θέμα του sea short shipping θα αναφέρω επιγραμματικά δύο κουβέντες. Γενικότερα ο ορισμός sea short shipping άρχισε να γίνεται εντονότερος τα τελευταία 5 - 6 χρόνια γιατί αποσκοπεί κάπου. 
> Ο λόγος γίνεται γιατί οι χώρες της Ε.Ε προσπαθούν με κάθε τρόπο να συμβάλλουν στον περιορισμό της μόλυνσης του περιβάλλοντος και δεύτερον στην αποσυμφόρηση των μεγάλων οδικών δικτύων της Ε. Ε. Για τον λόγο αυτό εισήγαγαν αυτόν τον όρο. 
> 
> Τώρα πως δουλεύει αυτό; Απλά με την ναυτιλία μικρών αποστάσεων μπορούν να μεταφέρονται περισσότερα φορτία - container με ένα πλοίο από ότι με μία πλειάδα φορτηγών.


Είχε προοροσμό το Βόλο μπορύμε αν δούμε πόσα φορηγά αυτοκίνητα θα χρειάζονταν για να μεταφέρουν τα κοντέινερ αυτά.

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του Msc Bilbao,κατασκευης 2006,στο Ικονιο στις 1.2.2010.

msc bilbao.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Αφιξη του Msc Bilbao,κατασκευης 2006,στο Ικονιο στις 1.2.2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75499


Πολύ ωραία!!!

----------


## xotiko

> Γενική ερώτηση: Ίσως ελαφρά εκτός θέματος, αλλά τα κοντεϊνεράδικα που λειτουργούν σε μικρές αποστάσεις (π.χ. Πειραιάς-Θεσσαλονίκη) λέγονται κι αυτά 'ποντοπόρα';
> 
> Η ξένη ορολογία που έχω δει είναι 'shortsea shipping'.
> Η λέξη 'Ακτοπλοϊα' δε μου κάθεται και πολύ καλά για κοντεϊνεράδικα.
> 
> Είχα γράψει ένα μεγάλο αφιέρωμα στον 'Εφοπλιστή' πριν 2.5 χρόνια περίπου, και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα από τότε...
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Απο οσο ξερω η ορολογια ποντοπορος ναυτιλια     αναφερεται μονο στα πλοια που περνουν ωκεανους και τξιδευουν για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα.Βεβαια,ετυμολογικα η λεξη ποντοπορος καλυπτει ολα τα πλεουμενα σε ποντους,δηλ,θαλασσες.Γιατο ομως μου μοιαζει ιεροσυλια να χρησιμοποιουμε αυτον τον ορο για ολα συλληβδην τα πλοια?

----------


## Eng

> Απο οσο ξερω η ορολογια ποντοπορος ναυτιλια     αναφερεται μονο στα πλοια που περνουν ωκεανους και τξιδευουν για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα.Βεβαια,ετυμολογικα η λεξη ποντοπορος καλυπτει ολα τα πλεουμενα σε ποντους,δηλ,θαλασσες.Γιατο ομως μου μοιαζει ιεροσυλια να χρησιμοποιουμε αυτον τον ορο για ολα συλληβδην τα πλοια?


Η λεξη Ποντοπορος πρωτοχρησιμοποιηθηκε οχι στο να χαρακτηριζει ενα τυπο πλοιο, αλλα την ιδιοτητα του πλοιου. Η λεξη εχει μεγαλυτερη συναφεια με τον εμπορικο τομεα της Ναυτιλια και στην ουσια περιγραφει τους παγκοσμιους δια θαλασσεις εμπορικους δρομους. Ετσι λοιπον τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιουνται, στην προκειμενη περιπτωση πλοια λεγονται Ποντοπορα.
Αρα λοιπον στην ερωτηση του Nfotis, η αληθεια ειναι πως πραγματι τα πλοια που συνδεουν τετοιους δρομους πχ Μαυρη Θαλασσα - Μεσογειο ειναι Ποντοπορα, ασχετα αν εχουν τοναζ 5000 ή 7000 τον.
Τωρα στο θεμα του διαχωρισμου των πλοιων σε κατηγορια Πλού αν ειναι δηλ Διεθνων Πλοων ή Παρακτιας Ακτοπλοιας εκει παμε σε ταξινομιση που ασχολουνται οι εκαστοται Ναυτιλιακοι Οργανισμοι.

----------


## xotiko

Ευχαριστω για τις επισημανσεις αγαπητε φιλε.Ειναι απολυτα σωστες και τεκμηριωμενες.Αναφερομουν στην ετυμολογια της λεξης ποντοπορος,οπου ποντος θα πει θαλασσα και το πημα πορευομαι.Αρα τα πλεουμενα που πορευονται στις θαλασσες.Ωστοσο,εσυ το εθεσες πολυ σωστα και με καλυψες πληρως.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γενικά ποντοπόρα θεωρούνται τα πλοία πάνω από 4.500 DWT αν ξέρει κάποιος το αντ;iστοιχο σε TEU μια και είμαστε στο θέμα με τα κοντέινερ καλό θα ήταν να το έχουμε.

----------


## Eng

> Γενικά ποντοπόρα θεωρούνται τα πλοία πάνω από 4.500 DWT αν ξέρει κάποιος το αντ;iστοιχο σε TEU μια και είμαστε στο θέμα με τα κοντέινερ καλό θα ήταν να το έχουμε.


Σωστα τα λες Παναγιωτη. Στα κοντεινερ αυτο το DWT με βαση εναν παλιο πινακα που ξεθαψα, οποιος λεει πως κατα μεσο ορο η ολικη χωρητικοτητα ή το 1 FEU = 30.5 tn και βεβαια οσο και παραδοξο, το ιδιο gross tn. ειναι και το 1TEU. Αρα briefly θα λεγαμε πως ενα 4,5αρι κοντεινερ δεν κουβαλαει παραπάνω απο 150T(F)EU.

----------


## helatros68

Το Magnos,κατασκευης 1998,με συνοδεια ρυμουλκων κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 5.3.2010.

magnos 5.3.2010.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Πρόταση/μελέτη μελλοντικού container Ship από τον DNV.
Ενδιαφέρον, με πολλές καινοτομίες στο σχεδιασμό, τα καύσιμα που καταναλώνει (LNG & MDO), 
την πρόωση (azipods), τη χωρητικότητα των containers και αλλα.

Container Ship Update SPECIAL.pdf

----------


## xotiko

Μετα απο επισκευη στο λιμανι του hong kong

----------


## xotiko

Που βασιζεσαι οταν λες "δυναμικο"?Και σε τι διαφερει απο ενα Sealand ας πουμε?Ρωτω απο καθαρη περιεργεια και διαθεση να μαθω.Τα λατρευω τα containers,αλλα δεν ξερω πολλα γι αυτα,μια και δεν ειμαι ναυτικος,αλλα εκπαιδευτικος.Θα το εκτιμουσα αν ειχες τη διαθεση και την υπομονη να πεις οτιδηποτε πανω σ αυτα.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Eng

> Που βασιζεσαι οταν λες "δυναμικο"?Και σε τι διαφερει απο ενα Sealand ας πουμε?Ρωτω απο καθαρη περιεργεια και διαθεση να μαθω.Τα λατρευω τα containers,αλλα δεν ξερω πολλα γι αυτα,μια και δεν ειμαι ναυτικος,αλλα εκπαιδευτικος.Θα το εκτιμουσα αν ειχες τη διαθεση και την υπομονη να πεις οτιδηποτε πανω σ αυτα.Ευχαριστω!


Θα σου δωσω μια πολυ αυθορμυτη εξηγηση..
Οταν τα Μοντελα ανεβαινουν στη πασαρελα, τους λενε να αποπνεουν ενα δυναμισμο σε καθε τους κινηση καθως βαδιζουν. Που δενει αυτο με ενα container? Το Container ειναι απο τα πιο πανεμορφα σκαρια του εμπορικου ναυτικου, γεματα καμπύλες, λεπτόγραμμα και με εναν "δυναμισμο" στη καθε τους κινηση αφου μπορουν να αναπτυσσουν ταχύτητα μεχρι και 30 κομβους. Σαν τα μοντελα στη πασαρελα που χρειαζονται να προσεχουν πολυ τη διατροφη, να γυμναζονται απο εξειδικευμενους γυμναστες και πανω απ ολα τα ειναι συνεπεις στις εμφανισεις τους, ετσι κ τα Container απαιτουν μεγαλη προσοχη στην επιλογη των καυσιμων αλλα και των ανταλακτικων του για το Μηχανοστασιο αλλα και για καθε μηχανιμα του Καταστρωματος ωστε να μποορουν να δουλεουν στη μεγιστη αποδοση ειτε κατα την εκφορτωση που θα πρεπει να επιτυχουν συγκεκριμενους χρονους, οσο και να μπορουν να..εμφανιστουν στον επομενο προορισμο τους παλι σε προκαθορισμενο χρονοδιαγραμμα. Περαν αυτου απαιτουν να υπάρχουν πισω τους ενα πολυ καλο εμψυχο δυναμικο τοσο στο πλοιο (που ειναι ισως και το σημαντικοτερο) οσο και απο μεριας Ναυτιλιακης καθως τα λαθη..καμια φορα δεν συγχωρουνται..
Οι ρυθμοι τους ειναι πολυ εντονοι καθως μπορουν να εκφορτωσουν ενα φορτιο ακομα και σε 10-15 διαφορετικα λιμανια.
Τωρα οσο για το ερωτημα σου περι Sealand, δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο.. Η μονη σχεση μεταξυ ZIM / SEALAND ή οποιασδηποτε αλλης εταιριας, ειναι κατα πόσο μια εταιρια μπορει να εχει καλυτερη αποδοση στη λειτουργια των Κοντεϊνεραδικων και ειναι θεμα ειδικων του Ναυτιλιακου χωρου. 

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν σε καλυψα.. ισως και να ηταν λαθος προσεγγιση αλλα οπως ειπα και στην αρχη ηταν καπως..αυθορμυτο. Υπαρχει βεβαια και η τεχνικη συγκριση, αλλα νομιζω πως δεν συντρεχει λογος αναλυσης σε μια τετοια βαση.

----------


## xotiko

> Θα σου δωσω μια πολυ αυθορμυτη εξηγηση..
> Οταν τα Μοντελα ανεβαινουν στη πασαρελα, τους λενε να αποπνεουν ενα δυναμισμο σε καθε τους κινηση καθως βαδιζουν. Που δενει αυτο με ενα container? Το Container ειναι απο τα πιο πανεμορφα σκαρια του εμπορικου ναυτικου, γεματα καμπύλες, λεπτόγραμμα και με εναν "δυναμισμο" στη καθε τους κινηση αφου μπορουν να αναπτυσσουν ταχύτητα μεχρι και 30 κομβους. Σαν τα μοντελα στη πασαρελα που χρειαζονται να προσεχουν πολυ τη διατροφη, να γυμναζονται απο εξειδικευμενους γυμναστες και πανω απ ολα τα ειναι συνεπεις στις εμφανισεις τους, ετσι κ τα Container απαιτουν μεγαλη προσοχη στην επιλογη των καυσιμων αλλα και των ανταλακτικων του για το Μηχανοστασιο αλλα και για καθε μηχανιμα του Καταστρωματος ωστε να μποορουν να δουλεουν στη μεγιστη αποδοση ειτε κατα την εκφορτωση που θα πρεπει να επιτυχουν συγκεκριμενους χρονους, οσο και να μπορουν να..εμφανιστουν στον επομενο προορισμο τους παλι σε προκαθορισμενο χρονοδιαγραμμα. Περαν αυτου απαιτουν να υπάρχουν πισω τους ενα πολυ καλο εμψυχο δυναμικο τοσο στο πλοιο (που ειναι ισως και το σημαντικοτερο) οσο και απο μεριας Ναυτιλιακης καθως τα λαθη..καμια φορα δεν συγχωρουνται..
> Οι ρυθμοι τους ειναι πολυ εντονοι καθως μπορουν να εκφορτωσουν ενα φορτιο ακομα και σε 10-15 διαφορετικα λιμανια.
> Τωρα οσο για το ερωτημα σου περι Sealand, δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο.. Η μονη σχεση μεταξυ ZIM / SEALAND ή οποιασδηποτε αλλης εταιριας, ειναι κατα πόσο μια εταιρια μπορει να εχει καλυτερη αποδοση στη λειτουργια των Κοντεϊνεραδικων και ειναι θεμα ειδικων του Ναυτιλιακου χωρου. 
> 
> Πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν σε καλυψα.. ισως και να ηταν λαθος προσεγγιση αλλα οπως ειπα και στην αρχη ηταν καπως..αυθορμυτο. Υπαρχει βεβαια και η τεχνικη συγκριση, αλλα νομιζω πως δεν συντρεχει λογος αναλυσης σε μια τετοια βαση.


Αγαπητε μου Eng,σε ευχαριστω πολυ λαι για την αμεση και κυριως για την τοσο ομορφα κι απλα δοσμενη απαντηση σου.Το ξερεις οτι θα γινοσουν ενας παρα πολυ  καλος δασκαλος?Θα μου επιτρεψεις να χρησιμοποιησω το παραδειγμα σου,οταν θα χρειαστει να αναφερθω στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα στην ταξη μου?Φαινεται πως αγαπας πολυ αυτο που κανεις κι αυτο ειναι θαυμασια σπανιο κι εμπνεει σε ολους μας το σεβασμο.Δεν ξερω βεβαια τι επαγγελεσαι,αλλα μιλας σαν καπετανιος.Να εισαι καλα.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Zim Barcelona............
DSCF7559.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Natsios να τα εκατοστήσεις και οτι επιθυμείς να πραγματοποιειθεί.
DSCF7841.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Natsios να τα εκατοστήσεις και οτι επιθυμείς να πραγματοποιειθεί.
> DSCF7841.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ, να είσαι καλα

----------


## helatros68

Το Ital Verde κατασκευης 1984 imo 8321644 κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 30.4.2010

ital verde.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Vento Di Nortada κατασκευης 1998 imo 9139634 κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 1.4.2010

vento di nortada.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Σημερινό πέρασμα απο την γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης... Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους ποντοπόρους!!!

DSC_1566(1).JPG

----------


## xotiko

Καλα ταξιδια!Τα ποντοπορα container ships ειναι οι αδιαμφισβητητες βασιλισσες των θαλασσων!So elegant!Superior!

----------


## nautikatzas

EXEI K ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΑΘΑΚΙΑ ΤΟ SLIDE SHOW ΒΕΒΑΙΑ..

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΓΙΑ 31 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ-ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ,( ΜΕ ΤΟ CONTAINER ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΓΩ 9680 ΤEU ΠΙΑΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ 32.2 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ.!)- 
ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΕΖ, ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΙΑ-ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΣΟΥΕΖ-ΠΙΑΝΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ, ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΕΖ-

----------


## nautikatzas

APO MPARKO MOU SE CONTAINERSHIP -DANAOS- CSCL PUSAN 9680 TEU


SNC00136.jpg

SNC00184.jpg

SNC00183.jpg

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ, ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ

----------


## nautikatzas

SNC00149.jpg
ΜΕΡΟΣ ΑΜ[ΠΑΡΙΟΥ -ΒΑΥ- ΕΝ ΩΡΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ

SNC00291.jpg
ΤΟ ΠΛΩΡΙΟ ΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΝ ΩΡΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ

SNC00274.jpg
ΤΑ ΑΜΠΑΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ

SNC00193.jpg
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ

----------


## nautikatzas

SNC00202.jpg
ΤΟ ΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ, ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ

SNC00210.jpg
ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΠ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ ΦΟΡΜΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΠΑΡΙΩΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ 

SNC00168.jpg
ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΛΩΤΡΙΑΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ -CSCL CHINA SHIPPING-

SNC00222.jpg
KAI H ΚΥΡΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> APO MPARKO MOU SE CONTAINERSHIP -DANAOS- CSCL PUSAN 9680 TEU
> 
> 
> SNC00136.jpg
> 
> SNC00184.jpg
> 
> SNC00183.jpg
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ, ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ


ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ  - ΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ! 
ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## Natsios

Έπεσαν οι υπογραφές για την κατασκευή των πρώτων στο κόσμο μέγα containerships των 18.000 teu. Η μεγαλύτερη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία τακτικών γραμμών στον κόσμο η Maersk Line του ομίλου A.P. Moller-Maersk συμφώνησε για την κατασκευή 10 πλοίων μεταφορικής ικανότητας 18.000 teu το καθένα με τα ναυπηγεία της Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering.

Σύμφωνα με την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση της Tradewinds το ύψος της συμφωνίας ανέρχεται σε 2 δισ. δολάρια, ενώ σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες η εταιρεία επεξεργάζεται σχέδιο για την παραγγελία ακόμα 10 ίδιων πλοίων.

Το κάθε πλοίο κοστίζει 200 εκατ. δολάρια και θα είναι τα πρώτα που θα χρησιμοποιούν το LNG σαν καύσιμο. Το πρώτο από τα 10 πλοία αναμένεται να παραδοθεί μέχρι το τέλος του 2012 και τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι το 2014.
Πηγη: Marinews

Θηρια θα είναι!! Να δουμε μεχρι τι size θα φτασουν και τα containerships. Το LNG σαν καυσιμο είναι η νέα μόδα/ταση που προωθείται.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μιας και το ανεφερες φίλε natsio τα στοιχεία ενός τέτοιου θηριου με βάση την wikipedia θα είναι
 General characteristics
Type:	Container ship
Tonnage:	165,000*metric tons deadweight (DWT)
Length:	400*metres (1,300 ft)
Beam:	59*metres (194 ft)
Draft:	14.5*metres (48 ft)
Propulsion:	Twin MAN engines, 43,000 hp each
Capacity:	18,000 TEU

Όντως θα είναι θηρίο.

----------


## Natsios

Αν τα παραπάνω particullars είναι σωστά τα νέα πλοια θα είναι μονο 3 μετρα μακρυτερα, 3 μέτρα φαρδύτερα και με 1 μετρο λιγότερο βύθισμα από το άλλο θηρίο της εταιρίας το Emma Maersk το οποιο μεταφέρει 3.230 κουτιά λιγότερα!

Emma Maersk Particullars 


GENERAL Name Emma Maersk
Shipowner A. P. Moller-Maersk Group
Ship operator Maersk LinesNationalityDenmark
Shipyard Odense Steel Shipyard Ltd, Denmark
Home port Taarb&aelig;k, Denmark
Call size OYGR2

IMO number 9321483*DIMENSIONS*

Length of overall 397m
Beam 56m
Draft 15.5m

Depth 30m
GT 170,974
NT 55,396
DWT 156,907
Capacity (nominal) 14,770TEUs

Refer Plug 1,000 *MAIN ENGINE*

Maker W&auml;rtsil&auml;
Type W&auml;rtsil&auml;-Sulzer RTA96-
CPower1 09,000 HP
Speed 25.5 knots

----------


## Trakman

Μεγέθη που...ζαλίζουν!!!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Οι φωτογραφίες γιατί εμφανίζονται μικρές;;

----------


## Natsios

Καλημέρα, 

Αν πατήσεις πανω στη φωτογραφία (δεξί κλικ) θα ανοίξει μεγάλη

----------


## zamas

*Τα νέα μεγαθήρια των ωκεανών * 

tanea.JPG
*Foto:* tanea.gr

*Μεγαλύτερα και πιο οικολογικά τα καινούργια πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέινερ*

Ολόκληρο στόλο από τα μεγαλύτερα καράβια  μεταφοράς κοντέινερ στον κόσμο  παρήγγειλε η δανέζικη Μaersk. Κύριος στόχος της εταιρείας, μιας από τις  μεγαλύτερες εφοπλιστικές στον κόσμο, είναι να καλύψει την ολοένα  αυξανόμενη ζήτηση για τη μεταφορά  αγαθών από την Ασία στην Ευρώπη. 

*Η δανέζικη εταιρεία έχει συμφωνήσει με τα  κορεατικά ναυπηγεία Daewoo  για την κατασκευή δέκα πλοίων μεταφοράς κοντέινερ που  θα ανήκουν στην  κατηγορία Τρία Ε. Το καθένα θα έχει μήκος 400 μέτρα, πλάτος 59 και  το  συνολικό ντιλ θα ανέλθει σε πάνω από 1,4  δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ.* 

 Η  Μaersk διαθέτει ήδη το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο  μεταφοράς κοντέινερ, το «Εmma  Μaersk», το  οποίο καθελκύστηκε το 2006 και μπορεί να  μεταφέρει 12.000  κοντέινερ των 20 ποδών.  Μπορεί τα νέα πλοία που έχει παραγγείλει η   εταιρεία να έχουν μεγαλύτερο μήκος μόνο κατά τρία μέτρα, όμως τα πλοία  αυτά κατηγορίας  Τρία Ε (από τις αγγλικές λέξεις που παραπέμπουν σε  μεγαλύτερη οικονομία ενέργειας,  μεγέθους και προστασίας του  περιβάλλοντος)  θα μπορούν να μεταφέρουν 18.000 τέτοια κοντέινερ.  

*Πιο μικρές ταχύτητες*  
Τα  πλοία αυτά θα ταξιδεύουν με 19 κόμβους  αντί για 26 που ταξιδεύει το  «Εmma Μaersk»  με τη χρήση ειδικής μηχανής, η οποία έχει  σχεδιαστεί να  γυρίζει με μικρότερη ταχύτητα  τις μεγάλες προπέλες. Μετά την οικονομική   κρίση τα εμπορικά πλοία έχουν μειώσει τις ταχύτητές τους για να  εξοικονομηθούν χρήματα και πλέον θα χρειάζονται δύο- τρεις μέρες  παραπάνω για να ολοκληρώσουν το ταξίδι τους από την Κίνα, που διαρκεί  από τρεις  έως τέσσερις εβδομάδες. Η θερμότητα που  εκπέμπει η μηχανή  και υπό άλλες συνθήκες  χάνεται στο περιβάλλον θα χρησιμοποιείται  για  να δίνει κίνηση σε τουρμπίνες, εξοικονομώντας ακόμη περισσότερη  ενέργεια, αφού το κόστος των καυσίμων για τις μεγάλες  εταιρείες όπως  είναι η Μaersk αναλογεί στο  25% του λειτουργικού τους κόστους. 

*Δεν χωράνε σε λιμάνια*  
Βέβαια  το τεράστιο μέγεθος των πλοίων αυτών δημιουργεί κάποια προβλήματα. Θα  ταξιδεύουν μόνο μεταξύ Σαγκάης, Νίνγκμπο,  Ξιαμέν, Γιαντιάν και Χονγκ  Κονγκ και Ρότερνταμ, Μπρεμερχέιβεν και Φέλιξστοου. Τα αμερικανικά  λιμάνια δεν μπορούν να υποδεχτούν τόσο μεγάλα σκάφη. 

 Το ντιλ  όμως της Μaersk να αγοράσει τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέινερ του  κόσμου αποτελεί ένα τεράστιο βήμα στην προσπάθεια μεταφοράς περισσότερων  αγαθών  από την Ασία στην Ευρώπη με μεγάλη οικονομία κλίμακος. Φυσικά η  προσπάθεια αυτή  δεν τελειώνει εδώ, αφού τώρα και άλλες τέτοιες  εταιρείες αναμένεται να μπουν στο παιχνίδι, παραγγέλνοντας αντίστοιχα  πλοία κολοσσούς, φουντώνοντας ακόμη περισσότερο  τη μάχη που τώρα  αρχίζει. 

*Πού επενδύουν οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές * 
 Οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές παραδοσιακά δραστηριοποιούνται στα πλοία χύδην   φορτίου και στα δεξαμενόπλοια και πολύ λιγότερο  στα containers ships. Ο   λόγος είναι ότι η διαχείριση πλοίων της κατηγορίας  αυτής απαιτεί  ταυτόχρονα  και υποδομές. Γι΄ αυτό και  οι ελληνικές εφοπλιστικές   εταιρείες, αν και παίζουν  πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο  στην παγκόσμια ποντοπόρο  ναυτιλία, δεν έγιναν ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό  που είναι σήμερα η  Cosco  και η Μaersk, οι οποίες ελέγχουν εμπορευματικούς  σταθμούς σε  πολλά λιμάνια του κόσμου, διαθέτοντας και τις απαραίτητες υποδομές και  οργάνωση σε  logistics. 

 Ωστόσο τα τελευταία χρόνια, ιδιαίτερα  το 2010, οι  έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες άρχισαν να επενδύουν σε πλοία   μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. Μεταξύ των εφοπλιστών που επενδύουν  σε  containers ships είναι  οι Ιωάννης Κούστας, Γιώργος Οικονόμου, Γ.  Γιουρούκος, Α. Στένγκος, Πάρης και Γιάννης Δράγνης,  Χ. Μυλωνάς, Δημ.  Παπαδημητρίου, Αριστείδης  Πίττας, cpt Παναγιώτης  Τσάκος, Αντώνης  Κομνηνός, Μιχάλης Μποντούρογλου, Θ. Αγγελόπουλος και  Συμεών Παληός. 

 Ενας από τους λόγους που  οι έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες έχουν στραφεί και στα   πλοία containers είναι ότι  η αγορά των containers  είναι σε γενικές  γραμμές  πιο σταθερή από αυτή των  bulk carriers και προσφέρει  μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά  σε μακροχρόνιες εκμεταλλεύσεις.  

 Μέσα στο  2010 οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές έχουν επενδύσει 882,5 εκατ. δολάρια για την  αγορά 46 μεταχειρισμένων containers  ships, ενώ το 2009 αγόρασαν 10  πλοία μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων.

*ΤΗΕ ΤΙΜΕS ,  ΕΠΙΜΕΛΕΙΑ: ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΛΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ  ,  © Τhe Τimes, 2011*

*Πηγή: tanea.gr*

Link: www.tanea.gr/default.asp?artid=4621192&ct=3&pid=2

----------


## Natsios

Εδώ μια πολύ όμορφη εικονική αποκόνηση του triple E design που εξηγεί και το πως κατάφεραν να βάλουν τόσα κουτιά παραπάνω.
Έχετε να πείτε τίποτα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ενδιαφέρον το βιντεάκι από ότι βλέπω όμως μόνο η γέφυρα βλέπει το φως του ήλιου και το υπόλοιπο ακομοδέσιο (μάλλον ακομοδέσια) είναι πίσω από τα κουτιά όταν το βαπόρι είναι φορτωμένο.

Θα πει κάποιος ότι δεν πάνε κρουαζιέρα οι ναυτικοί να θέλουν να απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο. Όμως παρουσιάζεται στα κοντέινερ ένας σημαντικός παραάγοντας που αυξάνει την κόπωση του πληρώματος και κατ' επέκταση δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ασφαλείας. Εμφανίζεται για πρώτη φορά οι ναυτικοί να έχουν πρόβλημα τζετ λαγκ όπως οι πιλότοι των αεροπλάνων, δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να προσαρμόσουν τους ρυθμούς του σώματός τους με τις αλλαγές της ώρας. 
Το σύστημα των βαρδιών με τις τετραωρίες παρολο που χρησιμοποιείται για αιώνες και έχει αποδειχτέι ότι εξασφαλίζει την ξεκούραση φτάνει τα όριά του με τις ταχύτητες που πιάνουν τα κοντέινερ. Ένα κοντέινερ που ταξιδεύει με 20 κόμβους στον ισημερινό αλλάζει μια ζώνη ώρας περίπου κάθε 45 ώρες (15*60/20),  στις ορθοδρομίες του βορείου Ειρηνικού (πχ ταξίδια Κίνα-ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία-ΗΠΑ), που για μεγάλο διάστημα του ταξιδιού είναι πάνω από το πλάτος 45° όπου μια μοίρα μήκους είναι περίπου 42 ναυτικά μίλια, το ίδιο βαπόρι αλλάζει ζώνη ώρας κάθε περίπου 32 ώρες ταξίδι περίπου κάθε δεύτερη μέρα. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την κόπωση λόγω τζετ λαγκ, προσωπική μου άποψη ότι αν κάποιος δεν βλέπει και το φως του ήλιου επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα.

Ήδη τα κοντέινερ έχουν τη φήμη ότι είναι κουραστικά βαπόρια για τα πληρώματα αφού μένουν ελάχιστες ώρες στα λιμάνια και ουσιαστικά είναι συνέχεια εν πλω.

----------


## quicksilver

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα 3 ωρες υπνος ειναι υπεραρκετος την μερα και αφου τα καταφερνουν οι μαυροι τοτε μια χαρα τα καταφερνουμε και εμεις..δεν θυμαμαι απο που ακριβως αλλα υπαρχει η γνωστη εταιρεια του πειραια με τη χρηση των σκλαβων απτην αφρικη οπου μια χαρα το παει και με ρωσσους-ουκρανους.το λοιπον ποιο το προβλημα..εχω εμπειρια απο round μεσογειακο 7 λιμανια σε 2.5 ημερες και μια χαρα.στον αυτοματο ολα... για αυτο και δεν συνεχισα...ειμαι ασπρος δεν αντεξα..εκει ο αρχηγος ειναι δικος μας..αντε κ1-2 οι μηχανικοι 8-5 κλασικα και οι υπολοιποι ντουρασελ και λιγα λεω παιδια..σκλαβια ασχημη δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοια..απλα μακρυα...

----------


## pantelis2009

To Nautilia.gr Μπήκε στο Ικόνιο στην προβλήτα της Cosco. Για ένα άνθρωπο που δεν είναι ναυτικός όπως εγώ, τα μεγέθη αυτών των πλοίων σε ζαλίζει. Δεν ήθελα να διακινδυνεύσω με καμιά κατάσχεση μηχανής ή σβήσιμο των άλλων φωτο που είχα και δεν πήγα πλώρα-πρίμα, αλλά εμένα αυτές με έφταναν.
Ας δούμε το θηρίο Pearl River I και μιά φωτο απο τους τεράστιους γερανούς φόρτωσης-εκφόρτωσης.
Χαρισμένες σε Παναγιώτης (ευχαριστώ), Natsios, quicksilver, zamas, Roger Rabbit, Trakman, 
To Nautilia.gr Μπήκε στο Ικόνιο στην προβλήτα της Cosco. Για ένα άνθρωπο που δεν είναι ναυτικός όπως εγώ, τα μεγέθη αυτών των πλοίων σε ζαλίζει. Δεν ήθελα να διακινδυνεύσω με καμιά κατάσχεση μηχανής ή σβήσιμο των άλλων φωτο που είχα και δεν πήγα πλώρα-πρίμα, αλλά εμένα αυτές με έφταναν.
Ας δούμε το θηρίο Pearl River I και μιά φωτο απο τους τεράστιους γερανούς φόρτωσης-εκφόρτωσης.
Χαρισμένες σε Παναγιώτης (ευχαριστώ), Natsios, quicksilver, zamas, Roger Rabbit, Trakman, ελμεψη, mastrovasilis, xotiko, nautikatzas και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Razz: 


PEARL RIVER 01 16-04-2011.jpgPEARL RIVER 04 16-04-2011.jpgPEARL RIVER 03 16-04-2011.jpgPEARL RIVER 02 16-04-2011.jpgCOSCO ΙΚΟΝΙΟ 01 16-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και να φανταστείς ότι είναι περίπου το μισό σε χωρητικότητα από το βαπόρι που μας έδειξε ο φίλος nautikatzas στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μολις 16.000 TEU...διαβασα καπου πως στο Southampton κανανε ειδικα εργα μεσα σε λιγες μερες για να υποσεχτουν το πλοιο...

υ.γ. το μολις το λεω ειρωνικα  :Smile:

----------


## Eng

Αυτα ειναι τα Giant Containerships. Εχουν διαφορα προσονυμια αναλογα συνηθως με τα λιμανια που θα πανε.. Ομως οι κοπωσεις ενος τετοιου πλοιου ειναι απιστευτες λογω διαστασεων και τις οφειλουν στον κραδασμο (vibration).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι η τάση για ultra large container carriers να δούμε αν θα φτουρήσουν ή αν βγει ότι έχουν μικρή δι΄ρακεια ζωής και δεν συμφέρουν όπως έγινε με τα υπεργκαζάδικα στη δεκαετία του 1970.
Εδώ και χρόνια συζητάνε για 18.000 TEU!

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορεί κάποιος να δει το θέμα των κοπώσεων που ανέφερε ο Eng

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το HANJIN NEW YORK κατασκευασμένο το 2011 με μήκος 336 μέτρα και πλάτος 43 μέτρα όταν στις 21-12-2012 περνούσε ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια - Κυνόσουρα για να ξεφορτώσει στο ΣΕΜΠΟ. 

HANJIN NEW YORK 03 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο ΥΜ UBIQUITY σημερα το πρωι αναχωρωντας απο Κερατσινι στις 11:00 το πρωι !!
100_0960.jpg100_0965.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Του ...κουτιού είναι δεν έχει κλέισει εφτά μήνες από τη μέρα που παραδόθηκε τον περασμένο Αύγουστο (2012).
Έχει χωρητικότητες gt 90.532, nt 55.413, 103.235 DWT - 8.626 TEU, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 318,2 m, πλάτος 42,8 m, το κινέι μια δωδεκακύλινδρη μηχανή 12K98ME6 68.666 kW (92.082 hp), ρέυμα δίνουν τεσσερις ηλεκτρομηχανές 3.000 kW η καθεμία. Πηγή

----------


## Eng

> Του ...κουτιού είναι δεν έχει κλέισει εφτά μήνες από τη μέρα που παραδόθηκε τον περασμένο Αύγουστο (2012).
> Έχει χωρητικότητες gt 90.532, nt 55.413, 103.235 DWT - 8.626 TEU, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 318,2 m, πλάτος 42,8 m, το κινέι μια δωδεκακύλινδρη μηχανή 12K98ME6 68.666 kW (92.082 hp), ρέυμα δίνουν τεσσερις ηλεκτρομηχανές 3.000 kW η καθεμία. Πηγή


Εντυπωσιακες γιγαντιες ιπποδυναμεις και προωστηριας αλλα και βοηθητικων μηχανων.

----------


## SteliosK

*MSC Laurence 
*Νότια της Σικελίας.

Laurence.JPG

IMO: 9467419
Κατασκευή: 2011
Ολικό Μήκος: 366μ
Πλάτος: 48μ
DWT: 139408t

----------


## pantelis2009

Το MSC CHICAGO στις 12-07-2011 πηγαίνοντας για το Ικόνιο.

MSC CHICAGO 10 12-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το  MSC Laurence νότια της Σικελίας. Έχει  μήκος 366μ  πλάτος 48μ και  13000ΤΕU.
> 
> Laurence.JPG


Θηρίο! Χαρακτηριστικό δέιγμα ultra large container carrier που συζητούσαμε παραπάνω.

----------


## leo85

To MSC REGULUS στην Δραπετσώνα στης 10-09-2012 

MSC REGULUS 10-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Για να δούμε και μερικά πλάνα containerships απο όλο τον κόσμο!

DSC_3499 (Custom).jpg DSC_3985 (Custom).jpg DSC_4155 (Custom).jpg DSC_4213 (Custom).jpg DSC_4236 (Custom).jpg
MSC ESTHI                  MAERSK TUKANG          Northern Javelin           Safmarin Komati            ZIM Tianjin
Σαρωνικος                   Port Said                    Colobo                       Singapore                    Singapore

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικά ακόμα!

DSC_4366 (Custom).jpg DSC_4401 (Custom).jpg DSC_4740 (Custom).jpg DSC_6450 (Custom).jpg DSC_6523 (Custom).jpg
MSC Kalina                   CTE Beatriz                Sima Saman                   CSUAV Suepe             CMA CGM Tital
Malaisia                       Alicante                     Malacca Strait                Ερυθρα                     Suez Canal

----------


## SteliosK

Ειδικά το ΜSC Calina και το Zim Tianjin είναι θηρία  :Surprised: 
Ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν λιγες μερες στα Ναυπηγεια Νεωριου.
Η αναχωρωση μετα απο την επισκευη στην Συρο.
DSCN7221.jpgDSCN7263.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨Ενα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για τα γιγάντια κοντέινερ έχει το BBC *εδώ*. Ανφέρει αρκε΄τα από αυτά που συζητήσαμε παραπάνω αλλά δίνει και άλλες πτυχές του θέματος.
_65943399_evolution_containerships_624v2.gif

----------


## Appia_1978

Το όμορφο Ever Union στη ράδα της Τεργέστης στις 25.02.2013. Αφιερωμένο στον Απόστολο  :Smile: 

Ever Union_25.02.2013_Trieste.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το ER Wilhelshaven στην Τεργέστη στις 25.02.2013:

ER Wilhelmshaven_25.02.2013_Trieste.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*MSC LEIGH* 
Με πορεία προς Τουρκία

DSC_0061.JPG

IMO:9320439
Κατασκευή: 2006 
Ολικό Μήκος: 275μ
Πλάτος: 32μ
DWT: 63410t

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το EVER SUPERB στις 30-01-2013 όταν είχε δέσει στο Ικόνιο. 
Κατασκευάστηκε το 2006, έχει μήκος 300 μέτρα, πλάτος 43 μέτρα, βύθυσμα 11,8 μέτρα, ΙΜΟ 9300427 και σημαία Παναμά.

EVER SUPERB 01 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Eng

Το COSCO AMERICA αναχωροντας απο Πειραια.

2013-03-09 11.43.36.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Atlantic Prodigy*
Στις 23/03/2013 έξω από την Κωνσταντινούπολη
atlantic 23-03-2013.jpg

 IMO: 9167083
Κατασκευή:1997
Ολικό Μήκος:132μ
Πλάτος: 19μ
DWT:8350t

----------


## SteliosK

*As Cypria*
Έξω από τη Λα Σπέτσια
As Cypria 27-04-2013.JPG

IMO: 9315812
Κατασκευή: 2006
Ολικό Μήκος: 222m
Πλάτος: 30m
DWT: 39426t

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Ψαχνωντας στο shipspotting βλεπωντας containerships επεσα πανω στο CMA CGM MARGRIT 
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1803093Απόρησα πραγματικα με το γεγονος  οτι το ονομα του εχει το αρχικο CMA CGM ενω ειναι βαμμενο με τα συνιαλα της MSC..Μηπως ειναι καμια συνεργασια μεταξυ το δυο κολοσων?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως γράφει *εδώ* έχει ναυλωθεί στην CMA CGM.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το container ship ESTEBROKER με σημαία Λιβερίας κατασκευή το 1999, με μήκος 208 μέτρα και πλάτος 30 μέτρα στις 24-05-2013 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ για αλλαγή λαμαρίνας σε σημείο του βολβού, φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Δασκαλογιάννης.

ESTEBROKER 01 24-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το container ship HANJIN DALLAS με Γερμανική σημαία κατασκευασμένο το 2005 με ΊΜΟ 9295220, με μήκος 300 μέτρα και πλάτος 42 μέτρα δεμένο στις 14-06-2013 στο Ικόνιο.

HANJIN DALLAS 02 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το σχέδιο triple E συζητήσαμε μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν *εδώ* το πρώτη της σειράς βγήκε για δοκιμές όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω βίντεο.

----------


## SteliosK

*Msc Giorgia*
Κρατημένο στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά 23/04/2013
DSC_0029.JPG

IMO: 8408818
Κατασκευή: 1985 
Ολικό Μήκος: 188μ
Πλάτος: 28μ
DWT: 33823t

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως καταλλαβαίνουμε όταν σε ένα βαπόρι φορτώνονται κουτιά που μπορέι να έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα (πχ το ένα ρούχα το άλλο μηχανήματα) προκύπτουν πολλά προβλήματα με τους υπολογισμούς της ευστάθειας αλλά και τη σωστή στοιβασία. Το πρόβλημα γίνεται πιο δύσκολο αν πρέπει αν ξεφωρτόσουν ή φορτώσουν σε ενδιαμεσα λιμανια στο ταξίδι. Σίγουρα αυτά τα προβλήματα λύνονται με κάποιο πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή αλλά τα αποτέλέσματα που δίνει ένα πρόγραμμα έιναι τόσο σωστά όσο σωστά είναι τα δεδομένα που του δώσαμε. 
Ένα από τα πιο κρίσιμα δεδομένα είναι το βάρος του κουτιού όπως θα φορτωθεί. Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορούμε να δούμε διάφορα ατυχήματα (κάποια σοβαρά) που έγιναν ακριβώς γιατί δεν έιχε δοθέι το σωστό βάρος των κουτιών. Έτσι όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* ο IMO αποφάσισε να μπει στη SOLAS η απαίτηση να επιβεβαιώνεται υποχρεωτικά το βάρος των κουτιών πριν φορτωθούν.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

DSCN8297.jpgΚάπου κοντά στον Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας και με την συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού Μεγαλόχαρη

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

DSCN8245.jpg ΤΟ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΟΥΜΕΝΩΣ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ CONTAINER SHIP ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ HECTOR  ( ΤΟ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΛΥΜΠΟΥΣΑΚΗΣ ) .

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

DSCN9655.jpgKATΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΜΔ

----------


## giorgos....

Το HELENA SIBUM αναχωρώντας από  το PCT σήμερα το πρωί.

PB240500s.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Santa Giorgina*
Marmara Sea
CSC_0022.JPG

IMO: 9141792
Κατασκευή: 1997
Ολικό Μήκος: 181.9μ
Πλάτος: 29.9μ
DWT: 30188t

----------


## costaser

*CMA CMG CASSIOPEIA*
Φωτογραφία στο Southampton πάνω απο το Hyundai Ambition της Δαναός.
DSC01442.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ITAL ORDINE

P3250522.jpg


Κατασκευής 2006
ολικό μήκος 222μ 
πλάτος 30μ.

----------


## SteliosK

Ας το δούμε και στα Δαρδανέλια

DSC_0065.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Τα πλοία κατηγορίας Emma Maersk μπορούν να μεταφέρουν 310εκατομμύρια μπουκάλια κρασί!
Στην υγεία σας και Χαρούμενο νέο έτος!

emma.jpg
*Μaersk Line*

----------


## dionisos

> Τα πλοία κατηγορίας Emma Maersk μπορούν να μεταφέρουν 310εκατομμύρια μπουκάλια κρασί!
> Στην υγεία σας και Χαρούμενο νέο έτος!
> 
> emma.jpg
> *Μaersk Line*


 Γι'αυτο και τα πληρωματα που χρησιμοποιει ειναι απο τις παγωμενες χωρες.χαχαχαχα. Καλη Χρονια με υγεια και καλα ταξειδια σε ολους

----------


## Eng

Ενα αρκετα ομορφο σκαρι στη Fucina της Ιταλιας.

DSC07672.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό είναι το νέο πλοίο της γνωστής μας _SALAMIS LINES_ (η οποία είχε - έχει τα επίσης γνωστά μας _PONTOS_, _NOTOS_, _ATHLOS_, _ALIOS_), και βρίσκεται το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0035.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 7/11/2015_

Ονομάζεται _ALASA_ (ΙΜΟ 9162681 - ex. BORUSSIA DORTMUND - 1988 - Αμβούργο, Γερμανία) υπό Κυπριακή σημαία, και πρόκειται βέβαια για container-ship, το πρώτο πλοίο αυτού του είδους (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) για την εταιρεία.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ίσως μιλάμε για μεταστροφή της εταιρείας στο κοντέινερ μιας και προμηθεύτηκε και δικά της κουτιά που διαθέτει στους πελάτες της.
Απο τα ferry στα ro/ro και τώρα στο κοντέινερ λογική εξέλιξη αφού έτσι μεταβάλλεται η αγορα εδω και χρονια.
Εδω ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας για το πλοιο και τα δρομολόγια που τώρα σε πυκνή βάση συνδέουν Ελλαδα Κύπρο Ισραήλ.
Το Λαύριο παραμένει για το ΡΟ/ΡΟ και ο Πειραιας για το ΑΛΑΣΑ να ξεφορτώνει στα κρενια.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η OOCL παραλαμβάνει containership των 21.413 TEUs*_17 Μαΐου 2017
_


Σε τελετή ονοματοδοσίας που έγινε πρόσφατα σε ναυπηγείο της Samsung Heavy Industries, η Orient Overseas Container Line (OOCL) έδωσε το όνομα «OOCL Hong Kong» στο νέο της containership των 21.413 TEUs, το οποίο αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο containership του κόσμου από άποψη μεταφορικής ικανότητας. Ακολουθεί το «Madrid Maersk» το οποίο έχει μεταφορική ικανότητα 20.600 TEUs και μετά το «MOL Triumph» των 20.200 TEUs.
Σύμφωνα με τον κ. C. C. Tung, Πρόεδρο της Orient Overseas (International) Limited, παρά τον έντονο ανταγωνισμό που επικρατεί σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο και την αυξανόμενη πίεση για εξοικονόμηση πόρων, είναι αναγκαίο να πάρει η εταιρεία την απόφαση να ναυπηγήσει μεγάλα πλοία με υψηλές προδιαγραφές ποιότητας, έτσι ώστε να ενισχύσει περαιτέρω την θέση της ως μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το νέο πλοίο της OOCL θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ασίας και Ευρώπης διαμέσου της διώρυγας του Σουέζ.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Θεσσαλονίκης, για αδυναμία απόπλου του Φ/Γ πλοίου «MAX VENTURE» σημαίας Μάλτας από τον προβλήτα 06 του λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, λόγω βλάβης στα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα του πλοίου, με αποτέλεσμα την αδυναμία εμπλοκής συνέπεια σβέσεων της κύριας μηχανής στον άξονα κίνησης της προπέλας του πλοίου.
Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του εν λόγω Φ/Γ πλοίου μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Βρέθηκαν 300 κιλά κοκαΐνης στο ελληνόκτητο πλοίο στη Γένοβα

Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/02/vr...#ixzz57HfDJ9zI
*Το Dimitris C είχε περάσει από λιμάνια της Κολομβίας και της Ισπανίας*Για «κατάσχεση ρεκόρ» 300 κιλών κοκαΐνης στο λιμάνι της Γένοβας κάνουν λόγο τα ιταλικά μέσα ενημέρωσης. Η επιχείρηση πραγματοποιήθηκε από την ιταλική αστυνομία και το λιμεναρχείο της
Γένοβας και τα ναρκωτικά βρέθηκαν στο ελληνόκτητο εμπορικό πλοίο Dimitris C.

Τα ιταλικά μέσα ενημέρωσης επιβεβαιώνουν ότι τα ναρκωτικά εντόπισαν οι Ουκρανοί ναυτικοί του πλοίου, κατά τη διάρκεια ελέγχου, μέσα σε μεγάλο δέμα με είκοσι σακούλες κοκαΐνης. Σύμφωνα με το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων, η ελληνική εταιρία Danaos Shipping ζήτησε από ιταλό δικηγόρο να συνεργαστεί πλήρως, ως αντιπρόσωπός της, με τις Αρχές.
Σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι στιγμής πληροφορίες, το εμπορικό πλοίο, πριν φτάσει στην Γένοβα, είχε περάσει από λιμάνια της Κολομβίας και της Ισπανίας.

Η εταιρεία εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση για την υπόθεση, στην οποία ανέφερε: «Την Πέμπτη 15 Φεβρουαρίου το πρωί, στο πλοίο μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων DIMITRIS C της εταιρείας DANAOS SHIPPING Co Ltd ανακαλύφθηκε από το πλήρωμα ποσότητα ύποπτης ουσίας σε πλαστικές σακούλες.
Το πλοίο, χωρητικότητας 3.430 TEU και με σημαία Μάλτας, βρισκόταν στις προσβάσεις του λιμένος της Γένοβας στα διεθνή ύδατα αναμένοντας τις οδηγίες των Ιταλικών Αρχών.
Το ύποπτο εμπόρευμα, το οποίο βρέθηκε κρυμμένο σε δυσπρόσιτο σημείο του καταστρώματος, ανακαλύφθηκε μετά από διεξοδικό έλεγχο που γίνεται από το πλήρωμα, σύμφωνα με την πάγια πολιτική της εταιρίας, πριν τον κατάπλου και μετά τον απόπλου σε λιμάνια που έχουν αυξημένες πιθανότητες διακίνησης ουσιών.
Το πλοίο, χωρητικότητας 3.430 TEU και με σημαία Μάλτας, βρισκόταν στις προσβάσεις του λιμένος της Γένοβας στα διεθνή ύδατα αναμένοντας τις οδηγίες των Ιταλικών Αρχών.
Το ύποπτο εμπόρευμα, το οποίο βρέθηκε κρυμμένο σε δυσπρόσιτο σημείο του καταστρώματος, ανακαλύφθηκε μετά από διεξοδικό έλεγχο που γίνεται από το πλήρωμα, σύμφωνα με την πάγια πολιτική της εταιρίας, πριν τον κατάπλου και μετά τον απόπλου σε λιμάνια που έχουν αυξημένες πιθανότητες διακίνησης ουσιών.

SANTA_CATALINA.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν πέντε χρόνια και *μερικές σελίδες πίσω* συζητόύσαμε για τα γιαγάντια κοντεϊνεράδικα των 18.000 TEU*. Τώρα πια μιλάμε για βαπόρια 20.000 TEU. Ένα από αυτά το *Cosco Shipping Taurus*, που παραδόθηκε το περασμένο (2017) καλοκαίρι (όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*), θα πιασει αύριο (26-2-2018) στον Πειραιά. Θα γίνει ειδική τελετή από την Cosco Shipping στις 14:00 όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*.


Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για το TEU

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ALASA_ (IMO 9162681) της Salamis Lines, χθες Σάββατο σε αναχώρηση του με φόντο την Ψυττάλεια.

IMG_0077.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 09/06/2018_

----------


## leo85

Πρωινή άφιξη του Navios Azure προς το Ικόνιο.

NAVIOS-AZURE-22-3-2019.jpg 

22-3-2019

----------


## leo85

Ανοιχτά στη Βάρκιζα προς Πειραιά.

MONTE-ALEGRE-20-9-2018-.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το BALTIC στη ράδα του Λαυρίου.

BALTIC-14-4-2019-.jpg

14-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

Το VECTIS EAGLE φορτωμένο με πυλώνες από ανεμογεννήτριες στο Λαύριο.

VECTIS-EAGLE-14-4-2019-.jpg 

14-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

Το MEKOG SPIRIT στο Λαύριο με κάτι βαρέλες επάνω.

MEKOG-SPIRIT-14-4-2019-01.jpg

14-4-2019

----------


## leo85

Το M.S.C NILGUN (IMO9051492) με πορεία προς το Ικόνιο.

M.S.C-NILGUN-18-4-2019-.jpg

18-4-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πρόσκρουση του THALASSA ELPIDA στον προβλήτα*Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το ΒΆ Λιμενικό Τμήμα (Κερατσινίου) του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, ότι κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης του C/V THALASSA ELPIDA, σημαίας Σιγκαπούρης, δυτικά του λιμένα Κερατσινίου, προσέκρουσε με τη δεξιά πλευρά του στον προβλήτα.
Από το περιστατικό αναφέρθηκαν μόνο υλικές ζημιές, ενώ δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του εν λόγω πλοίου μέχρι προσκομίσεως βεβαιωτικού  διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, ενώ προανάκριση διενεργείται από την  οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Πλαγιομετωπική» μεβ€¦ γερανογέφυρα*


Λεπτομέρειες Κατηγορία: ΝΕΑ    Δημοσιεύτηκε στις Δευτέρα, 15 Ιουλίου 2019 15:44




Είναι το δεύτερο στη σειρά ανάλογο ατύχημα που συμβαίνει με πλοίο μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και «θύμα» γερανογέφυρα. Αυτή τη φορά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που είδαν το φώς της δημοσιότητας εξ αιτίας της «αστοχίας» ρυμουλκών στις μανούβρες πλαγιοδέτησης το υπό σημαία Παναμά πλοίο Soul of Luck 1,645 teu «έπεσε» στο κρηπίδωμα του λιμένα Tanjung Emas στο Semarang της Ινδονησίας γεγονός που είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την κατάρρευση γερανογέφυρας και το ελαφρύ τραυματισμό λιμενεργάτη.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Container Ship ONE BLUE JAY [JP]* σημαία Ιαπωνίας, ΙΜΟ 9741372 κατασκευής 2016 με διαστάσεις 364,15 Χ 50,6 μέτρα πριν καμιά ώρα *συγκρούστηκε στο Ικόνιο* με το* Oil/ Chemical Tanker GUNECE [TR]*  σημαία Τουρκίας, ΙΜΟ 9140841, κατασκευής 1998 με διαστάσεις 107,35 Χ 15,93 στο οποίο έχουν βάλει γύρω του 2 σειρές πλωτά φράγματα και υπάρχουν και οκτώ ρυμουλκά. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι πάρα πάνω. Στην πρώτη φωτο είναι η πορεία του ONE BLUE JAY στη δεύτερη το πλοίο και στην τρίτη το χτυπημένο GUNECE. Καλή συνέχεια.

ONE BLUE JAY 01 26-09-2019.jpg ONE-BLUE-JAY-02-26-09-2019.jpg GUNECE-05-26-09-2019.jpg

----------


## npapad

Και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick που ήταν στον Πειραιά και έτυχε να περνάει με το καραβάκι της Σαλαμίνας την ώρα του ατυχήματος.
2O4A9471.jpg2O4A9495.jpg2O4A9513.jpg2O4A9527.jpg2O4A9850.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις μέρες μας είναι είδηση,2 καινούργια βαπόρια να μην έιναι κινέζικα.
Ιαπωνία το κοντέινερόπλοιο,Ισπανία το τάνκερ.

----------


## npapad

Και 3 ακόμα από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick
gunece ex jo spirit.jpggunece.jpg2O4A9772.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεμοντάρισμα μηχανής και εξαγωγή στροφάλου από την *εταιρεία Elikas & Co* στο Container Ship *CONTSHIP ECO [LR]* κατασκευής 2008 με ΙΜΟ 9492751 με διαστάσεις 125 Χ 21 στο ΝΜΔ. Καλή συνέχεια.

CONTSHIP-ECO-05-27-09-2019.jpg CONTSHIP-ECO-06-27-09-2019.jpg CONTSHIP-ECO-07-27-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Container Ship HARRISON [CY]* με ΙΜΟ 9220079 και διαστάσεις 158,75 Χ 25,6 μέτρα κατασκευής 2002 σήμερα το πρωί πηγαίνοντας με την βοήθεια του* P/K ATLAS* να δέσει στη βορεινή πλευρά του *ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου*. Καλή συνέχεια.

HARRISON-01-30-09-2019.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το feeder Music

P9181033.jpg P9181185.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *HUSKY RUNNER* ναυπηγήθηκε το 1997 στo Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας ναυπηγείο J.J Sietas KG Shiffswerft GmbH. Το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε RENATE P και το διαχειρίζεται η Γερμανική Reederei Stefan Patjens.

DSCN0980.jpg
02/09/2010

----------


## manoubras 33

To Σιγκαπουρίανικο *FSL KOLKATA* προερxόμενο απο Σουέζ με προόρισμο τα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Τα στοιχεία λένε για κατασκευή του 2020. 22884 dwt.

DSCN3817.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 17/01/2021

----------


## alkeos

Ένας τακτικός επισκέπτης στην πόλη μας, το βαπόρι με το δυσοίωνο - πλέον - όνομα... Το feeder Corona J, έφτασε προπορευόμενο του Ακρίτα και αγκυροβόλησε στη ράδα τη στιγμή που ο Ακρίτας πλησίαζε

P2260083.jpg P2260106.jpg P2260140.jpg P2260146.jpg P2260152.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Στη ράδα μας σήμερα ένας ακόμα τακτικός επισκέπτης, το MSC SARAH

P3010070.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το feeder STEEN

P3010061.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δυο ακόμα του άφορτου πλέον CORONA J, μια πρωινή και μια όταν σουρούπωνε

P3030142.jpg P3030171.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MANDO στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

_DSC8154.jpg

----------


## alkeos

"Πίσω" από τον κυματοθραύστη του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης το κοντεΙνεράδικο MP THE EDELMAN

P3080057.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένας τακτικός επισκέπτης στο λιμάνι μας... UNI ASSURE σε ομιχλώδες σκηνικό

P3100084.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το feeder CONTSHIP VOW στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P3160018.jpg P3160047.jpg P3160076.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα ένα feeder έκανε την εμφάνισή του σήμερα, το ANDANTE

P3170134.jpg P3170141.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δύο σημερινές φωτο του CORONA J άφορτου στη ράδα

P3180002.jpg P3180014.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ALLEGRI, feeder κι αυτό, αρόδου σήμερα το πρωί

P3180008.jpg P3180012.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το CORONA J "παραμονεύει" πίσω από τον κυματοθραύστη

P3190001.jpg

"ισορροπεί" πάνω στη θάλασσα

P3190210.jpg

και μας δείχνει το προφίλ του

P3190256.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές ακόμα πόζες του ALLEGRI

P3190217.jpg P3190249.jpg P3190266.jpg

----------


## alkeos

και το feeder αυτό είναι τακτικός επισκέπτης στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το TROUPER

P3190251.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MICHIGAN

P3230059.jpg P3230069.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δύο φωτο του UNI ASSURE

P3240013.jpg P3240023.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το CONTSHIP TOP

P3300022 (2).jpg P3300119 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ROZA A

P3300063 (2).jpg P3300107 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC JENNY

P3300137 (2).jpg P3300163 (2).jpg P3300194 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές ακόμα του ROZA A

P4020001 (2).jpg P4020064 (2).jpg P4020087 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το STEEN

P4020003 (2).jpg P4020068 (2).jpg P4020084 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το TROUPER

P4020010 (2).jpg P4020062 (2).jpg P4020098 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶λλες δύο φωτο του συχνού επισκέπτη του λιμανιού μας, του TROUPER

P4090087 (2).jpg P4090149 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το EF EMIRA

P4100004 (2).jpg P4100013 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το STEEN, τακτικός επισκέπτης και αυτό στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P4170002 (2).jpg P4170189 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Απ' τα "μεγάλα" κοντεϊνεράδικα που πιάνουν Θεσσαλονίκη, αλλά μικρό πλέον στην κλίμακα μεγέθους του συγκεκριμένου τύπου πλοίων, το MSC INGRID

P4170003 (2).jpg P4170190 (3).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MED CORLU χτες στο Θερμαϊκό

P4190004 (2)_edited.jpg P4190101_edited.jpg P4190106_edited.jpg P4190116_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το CORONA J σε μία ακόμα επίσκεψή του

P4190105_edited.jpg P4190115_edited.jpg P4190128_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το UNI ASSURE αρόδου στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P4220192_edited.jpg P4220224_edited.jpg P4220238_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές χθεσινές του UNI ASSURE

P5080023_edited.jpg P5080042_edited.jpg P5080070_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MP THE EDELMAN, ακόμα ένας τακτικός "θαμώνας" του λιμανιού μας

P5080024_edited.jpg P5080052_edited.jpg P5080072_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το AS FREYA, αρόδου χθες στο Θερμαϊκό

P5080030_edited.jpg P5080039_edited.jpg P5080057_edited.jpg P5080077_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MANDO στον κυματισμένο σήμερα Θερμαϊκό

P5170006_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Από τη σημερινή "κίνηση" της ράδας της Θεσσαλονίκης... Φωτο του MSC MARIANNA

P5180006_edited.jpg P5180011_edited.jpg P5180022_edited.jpg P5180026_edited.jpg P5180031_edited.jpg

----------


## Mad_k

Καλησπερα!

Γνωριζει κανεισ γιατι η COSTAMARE βγηκε σε διαδικασια χρηματοδοτησης με ομολογα?

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> Γνωριζει κανεισ γιατι η COSTAMARE βγηκε σε διαδικασια χρηματοδοτησης με ομολογα?


γιατι θα βρει καλυτερα επιτοκια στ χρηματηστηριο παρα στις τραπεζες απ οσο καταλαβα εχει σκοπο να παρει κανουργια βαπορια εχοντασ ετοιμη τη ναυλωση γι αυτο εδινε τοσο σταθερα επιτοκια

----------


## alkeos

Το AS FREYA αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P5280006_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το A. OBELIX

P6010003_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές ακόμα του CORONA J το απόγευμα και το σούρουπο..

P1000179_edited.jpg P1000354_edited.jpg P1000413_edited.jpg P1000454_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNI ASSURE περιμένοντας τη σειρά του χτες το πρωί

P1000521_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το IAPETOS σήμερα στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1000717_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το feeder OKEE LILO στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 28/1.

P1040260_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το NORDEROOG σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό

P1040557_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το WEC MAJORELLE αρόδου με κυματάκι.

P1040558_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC HOGGAR χτες στο Θερμαϊκό με κυματάκι.

P1040891 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τρία "μικρά" στο Θερμαϊκό σήμερα το πρωί. OKEE ORTOLAN DELTA, BELITAKI, BURAK BAYRAKTAR

P1050580_edited.jpg P1050585_edited.jpg P1050592_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινές φωτο από μικρά κοντεϊνεράδικα στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης. BELITAKI, MED TEKIRDAG, JAMILA, BURAK BAYRAKTAR.

P1050595_edited.jpg P1050603_edited.jpg P1050606_edited.jpg P1050612_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινές φωτο από μικρά κοντεϊνεράδικα στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης. BELITAKI, MED TEKIRDAG, JAMILA, BURAK BAYRAKTAR.
> 
> P1050595_edited.jpg P1050603_edited.jpg P1050606_edited.jpg P1050612_edited.jpg


Noμίζω πιό πολλά τούρκικα πιάνουν Θεσ/νίκη παρά Πειραιά.

----------


## alkeos

Ισχύει, είναι τα περισσότερα από τα μικρά που έρχονται εδώ. Παίζει πολύ η σύνδεση με Σμύρνη. Επίσης, αρκετά (όχι τουρκικά βεβαίως) πηγαίνουν Κύπρο.

----------


## alkeos

Το WEC MAJORELLE σήμερα στα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα του Θερμαϊκού

P1050691_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το NORDEROOG χθες στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1050835_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινή φωτο του STAR COMET, το οποίο εκτελεί τακτική γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Λεμεσού από τον ίδιο ναυλωτή του ro-ro Lider Trabzon

P1050995_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το AS ANITA στη ράδα Θεσσαλονίκης

P1050998_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινή φωτο του STAR COMET, το οποίο εκτελεί τακτική γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Λεμεσού από τον ίδιο ναυλωτή του ro-ro Lider Trabzon
> 
> P1050995_edited.jpg


Δεν θα το έλεγα κ όμορφο βαπόρι...

----------


## alkeos

Το CONTSHIP VOW σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό

P1060004_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το A. OBELIX χτες στο Θερμαϊκό

P6010003_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC DORINE χτες στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1060571_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC NITA αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P1070119_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το UNI ASSURE περιμένοντας σήμερα τη σειρά του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070166_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC ANAHITA στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Μεσαίου μεγέθους για τα σημερινά δεδομένα της γιγάντωσης, απ' τα μεγαλύτερα όμως που έχουν έρθει στο λιμάνι μας (εν αναμονή βέβαια των νέων γερανογεφυρών που είναι καθ' όδον). Πολύ πρόχειρα γραμμένο το όνομα στην πλώρη του.

P1070171_edited.jpg P1070189_edited.jpg P1070208_edited.jpg P1070173_edited.jpg P1070181_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το STAR COMET που κάνε τακτικά δρομολόγια για Κύπρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1070413_edited.jpg P1070197_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

OKEE LILO αφ' υψηλού στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1070410_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινή κατάπρυμη φωτο του MSC ANAHITA στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1070419_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το STAR COMET καθώς λιάζεται σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης.

P1070414_edited.jpg P1070427_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶λλη μία φωτο του STAR COMET στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1070468_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC ANAHITA περιμένοντας υπομονετικά τη σειρά του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070467_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

NORDEROOG, περιμένοντας κι αυτό τη σειρά του

P1070560_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MED TEKIRDAG

P1070557_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Τακτικός επισκέπτης στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το LANGENESS

P1070565_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*BURAK BAYRAKTAR* Τούρκικο του 2002 κατασκευή.

DSCN2547.JPG
Συρος 04/4/2022

----------


## alkeos

> *BURAK BAYRAKTAR* Τούρκικο του 2002 κατασκευή.
> 
> DSCN2547.JPG
> Συρος 04/4/2022


Τακτικός επισκέπτης στη Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## alkeos

Το AS ANITA. Μου αρέσουν οι "σοβαρές" γραμμές του κουτάδικου αυτού. Στις 2 τελευταίες φωτο, καθώς απομακρύνεται από την 6η Προβλήτα

P1050998_edited.jpg P1070579_edited.jpg P1070609_edited.jpg P1070651_edited.jpg P1070659_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MAERSK ANTWERP στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Αυτό το γαλάζιο της MAERSK είναι υπέροχο χρώμα (ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με το κρεμ του κομοδεσίου). Το βαπόρι στην πένα, φρεσκοβαμμένο, πιθανόν να είχε δεξαμενιστεί το προηγούμενο διάστημα. Δίπλα του το σλοπάδικο της Θεσσαλονίκης, TASSOS II

P1070575_edited.jpg P1070585_edited.jpg P1070599_edited.jpg P1070610_edited.jpg P1070598_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MSC AMANDA F αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P1070581_edited.jpg P1070601_edited.jpg P1070606_edited.jpg P1070615_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μεγάλο - για τα τωρινά δεδομένα του ΣΕΜΠΟ της Θεσσαλονίκης - MSC DORINE

P1070667_edited.jpg P1070668_edited.jpg P1070669_edited.jpg P1070680_edited.jpg P1070708_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *STAR COMET* στις 17/5/2022 στη ράδα της Σύρου. Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 2002 Διαχειρίστρια η γερμανική Coral Shipmanagement. 7960 dwt

DSCN2765.JPG

----------


## alkeos

NORDEROOG σήμερα το πρωί, τακτικός επισκέπτης στα μέρη μας

P1150032_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNI-ASSURE σήμερα το πρωί

P1150038_edited.jpg P1150039_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC DORINE, 12/7

P1140165_edited.jpg P1140179_edited.jpg P1140278_edited.jpg P1140303_edited.jpg P1140316_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC EDITH με το ιδιαίτερο σουλουπι, 4/7. Στην τελευταία φωτο με το ADVANTAGE AWARD

P1130852_edited.jpg P1130855_edited.jpg P1130892_edited.jpg P1130886_edited.jpg P1130914_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC LORENA 3/6 και 3/7

P1110401_edited.jpg P1110420_edited.jpg P1110435_edited.jpg P1130495_edited.jpg P1110403_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC SARAH, 19-20/6 και 6/7

P1010627_edited.jpg P1120209_edited.jpg P1120591_edited.jpg P1120513_edited.jpg P1120671_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC PAMIRA III, 27/5

P1100725_edited.jpg P1100731_edited.jpg P1100742_edited.jpg P1100728_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC AMANDA F, 12/7

P1140174_edited.jpg P1140181_edited.jpg P1140276_edited.jpg P1140283_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC TALIA F, 23/5

P1100349_edited.jpg P1100387_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC VERA F, 27/5

P1100840_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

AURETTE A, 5-6/5

P1080428_edited.jpg P1080434_edited.jpg P1080497_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

JETTE, 27, 28 και 30/5

P1100839_edited.jpg P1100853_edited.jpg P1110085_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC HOGGAR, 27/5

P1090059_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

OKEE LILO, 15/5

P1090478_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

TOMRIZ A, 29/6

P1130246_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

WEC MAJORELLE, 20/5

P1100008_edited.jpg P1100031_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

YIGITCAN A, 16 και 20/5

P1090533_edited.jpg P1090574_edited.jpg P1090675_edited.jpg P1090988_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

AS ANITA, 12/5

P1090061_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BURAK BAYRAKTAR, 6 και 20/5

P1080476_edited.jpg P1080477_edited.jpg P1080478_edited.jpg P1080496_edited.jpg P1090989_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

CONTSHIP ANA, 19-20/5 και 30/6

P1090650_edited.jpg P1100011_edited.jpg P1130257_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

VEGA SCORPIO, 6/5

P1080445_edited.jpg P1080447_edited.jpg P1080488_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

NORDEROOG, 12/4, 28/5 και 21/7

P1070560_edited.jpg P1100855_edited.jpg P1140582_edited.jpg P1140592_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNI-ASSURE, 5-6/5

P1080433_edited.jpg P1080479_edited.jpg P1080489_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ESPERANCE, 4 και 15/7

P1130839_edited.jpg P1130867_edited.jpg P1130919_edited.jpg P1140394_edited.jpg P1140397_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DINA TRADER, σήμερα το πρωί

P1150421_edited.jpg P1150423_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μια... JAGUAR επίσης

P1150431_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και σημερινές του MED TEKIRDAG

P1150353_edited.jpg P1150370_edited.jpg P1150382_edited.jpg P1150384_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το JAGUAR σήμερα το πρωί

P1150519_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MED TEKIRDAG σήμερα το πρωί

P1150530_edited.jpg P1150535_edited.jpg P1150542_edited.jpg P1150550_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MSC MARYLENA, κατευθυνόμενο προς το ΣΕΜΠΟ σήμερα το πρωί. Πολύ θεριακλίδικο...

P1150524_edited.jpg P1150527_edited.jpg P1150531_edited.jpg P1150553_edited.jpg P1150563_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

JAGUAR με το φως της ανατολής

P1150724_edited.jpg P1150732_edited.jpg P1150773_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNI-ASSURE σήμερα το πρωί

P1150777_edited.jpg P1150779_edited.jpg P1150785_edited.jpg

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Ever Arm , 27 Ιουλίου 2022, το μεγαλύτερο containership που εχει έρθει μεχρι στιγμής στον Πειραιά,κάτι λιγότερο απο 24.000 (!!!) teu η μεταφορική του δυνατότητα.

----------

